# Knitted Baby boy/toddlers seamless top down Fishermans Rib Jacket.



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This little jacket is a simple knit. If you can cast on, use circular needles and double pointed needles, knit and purl then you should not have any problem knitting this up. No seams, no sewing except to thread in ends, and sew on buttons!! I specifically designed this to suit a little boy, as there do not appear to be too many patterns for the little men in our lives.

Pattern Price US $4.73
Pattern is available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-toddlers-seamless-top-down-fishermans-rib-jacket-p058

http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/199504375/seamless-top-down-fishermans-rib-jacket?ref=shop_home_active_1

Sizes 0-6 months, 6-12 months, 1-2 years, 2-3 years

MATERIALS REQUIRED - 8ply yarn (Double knit, Light Worsted, (#3) yarn was used 
for this garment 
3 (5 : 7 : 8) 50 gram balls of yarn
Plus a small quantity of Contrast Colour
Size 4.00mm (US No 6, UK No 8) Circular needles
One set of Size 4.00mm (US No 6, UK No 8) double pointed needles
One set of size 3.75mm (US No5, UK No9) double pointed needles
Stitch holders
4 : 4 : 6 : 6 Buttons 
Markers


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I saw that earlier today on Ravelry and put it in my favorites for later this fall - fabulous design! I can't wait to make it for my grandsons!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I like this very much. It looks "boyish." There are so ew nice patterns for boys. Thank you.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This is wonderful, as always you have some really beautiful designs.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful little jacket.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

OOH - classy!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So handsome!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful designing as always.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Really very nice, need a little boy to knit for now!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is such a great little guy pattern! :thumbup:


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I love this one!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice. Thanks


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Love this boys outfit.. it is so hard to find different patterns for the boys..xo


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a lovely pattern for a boy...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Very Handsome. I like the added touch of color on the collar, cuffs and hem edge.


----------



## kwgold (Mar 11, 2011)

Perfect for a little boy, but I bet that in the right colors it would work equally well for a little girl! Thanks for the simple but elegant design!


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

very cute


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the stitch pattern!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

What a beautiful sweater for a boy, yet manly! 

You are so right--there are very few sweaters out there designed for a little boy. I guess I'll have to get around to feeling comfortable with dpns so that maybe I can do this one for my grandson. I've only used them once, and it was pretty nerve wracking! 

So nice that you have a wide range of sizes. Gives me time to get more proficient with dpns.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is so sweet


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!! I really enjoyed designing this one, and I too am fairly new to knitting with double pointed needles, however it didn't take too long to get the hang of it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely pattern.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful little sweater...love the pattern and the colors!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I really love thesexx


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

You knit such beautiful items for children, love them all!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

That is perfect for a little guy.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Adorable


----------

